# New TEControl Breath and Bite Controller 2 (BBC2)



## Udo (Mar 23, 2016)

They've have upgraded the Breath and Bite Controller:

- a new bite sensitive mouthpiece with a food-grade plastic cover that, unlike the silicone cover of the older model, can withstand teeth pressure and be detached for cleaning.

- the BBC2 is able to sense the inclination of the device along two axes (nod for up/down and tilt for lateral head movements) and produce two more MIDI continuous controller streams.

http://tecontrol.se/products/usb-midi-b ... ntroller-2


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 23, 2016)

Hmm, might finally be time pick one of these up. I also hadn't realized that the non-bite version was down to 100 EUR -- it used to be more expensive than that, didn't it?


----------



## Lannister (Mar 23, 2016)

As someone originally from the UK I clicked on this thread thinking there was some news report or something on the actual BBC2...


----------



## rdieters (Apr 6, 2016)

Lannister said:


> As someone originally from the UK I clicked on this thread thinking there was some news report or something on the actual BBC2...



Ahah that is a funny one!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm sure somebody on VI Control has said that the Non Bite Version is a better choice. Anyone here got experience with both? I really want to get one but unsure which to get. Hmmmm...


----------



## wbacer (Apr 6, 2016)

I have all three versions. 

The original breath controller, works great with winds and brass.

The Breath and Bite Controller 1 - I was able to generate cc data for volume with breath and vibrato with bite.
You can generate any cc number with either function. Very flexible and easy to set up and use.
The problem I had with the BnB 1 is that the plastic sleeves that cover that mouth piece kept tearing and I had to keep replacing them. They were difficult to put on and the last time I replaced the sleeve, I damaged the bite sensor and it no longer worked.

The Breath and Bite 2 has a different mouth piece. It's a lot sturdier, fits in the mouth better and you don't have to replace the plastic sleeves. Really haven't had time to work with the nod and tilt functions but they look promising.
The only concern I have with this model is that, as least of me, I really have to bite down hard to get the bite sensor to work. The BnB 1 worked great with just lip pressure but this one is designed for teeth pressure. I wish that they would come up with a mouth piece that didn't require so much bite pressure.

I hope this is helpful.

Wayne


----------



## rdieters (Apr 13, 2016)

These came through facebook. The head tilt thing could be really useful. Tempting...


----------



## Mystic (Apr 14, 2016)

It looks interesting but looks like a neck problem in the making. 

Wonder how sensitive it is? Is it going to write data when I don't want it to?


----------



## minimidi (Jun 17, 2016)

I must have this!

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...-breath-controller-to-play-more-expressively/


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 18, 2016)

I have and love the BBC1, but the above vid is pretty awesome.


----------



## tack (Jun 18, 2016)

Now looking like Stevie Wonder when you play is for both form _and_ function!


----------



## Mystic (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm on the fence. I've wanted one of these for a long time, I just worry it will spend time on the shelf. Plus, $242.80 on conversion with a 3 week shipment time.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 19, 2016)

He's obviously brilliant with the BBC2. I'm just not up for moving my head and neck like that - which let's face it, is going to be for 15 hrs a day. Think I'll just get the original one first and see how that goes.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> He's obviously brilliant with the BBC2. I'm just not up for moving my head and neck like that - which let's face it, is going to be for 15 hrs a day. Think I'll just get the original one first and see how that goes.


If this reduces my mouse automation time from 16 hours to 15 hours per day, I would count that as a success though.


----------



## tack (Jun 19, 2016)

chrysshawk said:


> If this reduces my mouse automation time from 16 hours to 15 hours per day, I would count that as a success though.


You can use the hour you saved for physical therapy.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 19, 2016)

Ha. It being much healthier to sit perfectly still staring straight ahead for a day?
But true, I do get an additional hour to work out.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 19, 2016)

Decided to go ahead and buy one. Happy fathers day to me, I guess.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 19, 2016)

Seems great for headbanger music


----------



## rdieters (Jun 26, 2016)

minimidi said:


> I must have this!
> 
> http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...-breath-controller-to-play-more-expressively/




The synth bit in the second part of the video is amazing! He is really a pro.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 7, 2016)

minimidi said:


> I must have this!
> 
> http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...-breath-controller-to-play-more-expressively/




Does anybody know what´s the VI for that flute ?


----------



## stixman (Sep 7, 2016)

Guy in that video reminds me of Seal lol


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 7, 2016)

Arg..I've held off this long...which one do I buy? The bite/stiff neck one or just the original one?


----------



## pmcrockett (Sep 7, 2016)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Does anybody know what´s the VI for that flute ?


It's almost certainly the Samplemodeling flute. Sounds like it, and I don't know of anything else that has a continuously variable growl parameter.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 7, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Arg..I've held off this long...which one do I buy? The bite/stiff neck one or just the original one?


I got the bite/neck control one. I'm still trying to figure out how to get it working properly in Sonar though. I hate having to route midi outside of my DAW. Things can go a little nutty and it's a pain to constantly try to setup each track for it.


----------



## rdieters (Sep 7, 2016)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Does anybody know what´s the VI for that flute ?



If you watch it on youtube and scroll down to the comments below the video there is one by Dan Radlauer: "Yes.. the viola and flute are from SampleModeling. The synth is Omnisphere"


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## rjay (Sep 12, 2016)

I just got one of the BBC2's and with the factory CC assignments it feels pretty intuitive for wind instruments.

But how are people using it for non-wind libraries and soft synths ? What parameters are you assigning to Breath, Bite, Nod & Tilt ?


----------



## FabioA (May 28, 2017)

Udo said:


> They've have upgraded the Breath and Bite Controller:
> 
> - a new bite sensitive mouthpiece with a food-grade plastic cover that, unlike the silicone cover of the older model, can withstand teeth pressure and be detached for cleaning.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I reply to this old thread, but I would like to ask if someone is really capable of using lips to


wbacer said:


> I have all three versions.
> 
> The original breath controller, works great with winds and brass.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I reply to this old thread, but I would like to ask if someone is really capable of using lips pressure to control it. For me is just impossible, I have to use teeth pressure, and with more pressure that I would like to..


----------



## FabioA (May 28, 2017)

Bye the way this little piece of gear it's already a must in my workflow. I will never work again without something like that.


----------



## Vik (Dec 20, 2021)

FabioA said:


> I would like to ask if someone is really capable of using lips pressure to control it. For me is just impossible, I have to use teeth pressure, and with more pressure that I would like to..


I'm curious about that too.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 22, 2021)

Vik said:


> I'm curious about that too.


It's real tough to use, more of an on/off. I mostly don't assign it, but the nod and tilt work well as extra CCs.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 22, 2021)

What’s the best breath controller on the market these days?


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 22, 2021)

ag75 said:


> What’s the best breath controller on the market these days?


Probably this one but yikes, it costs.









Hornberg MIDI Breath Station


Breathe Life into Your Tracks! NEW: In multi mode you can use up to four hb1 presets simultaneously and with this feature it is possible to control up to four MIDI CCs streams independently. The hb1 MIDI Breath Station from Hornberg Research lets you add natural expression to any electronic...




www.ilio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2021)

ag75 said:


> What’s the best breath controller on the market these days?


And the best EWI will definitely be the one with the newly developed mouthpiece by IMOXplus’ @Rudy Verpaele


----------

